# You Aussies Crack Me Up!



## Ankari (Oct 1, 2012)

> In a co-co-ordinated protest, an estimated three Apple shoppers gathered outside the Apple Store in Southland, waving banners that read ''Make your own phones, Samsung!'' and ''Samsung, you Sam-SUCK!!!'', all tastefully designed on Macbook Airs using high-end graphics software. The angry mob marched all the way to Pretzel World, then to Gloria Jean's, then back to the Apple Store, much slower, balancing Pretzel-Dogs and overfilled large Caramelattes.





> Vinno the iHater, who set up the Facebook page *''What's Worse? Buying an iPhone 5 or Getting Kicked In The Sack?*'' Under police protection is Techie The Tech-Head who podcasted that the iPhone 5's mapping app was vastly inferior to Google maps. *Enraged iPhone-owners organised a rally outside his house but used their phones for directions and wound up heading for a non-existent bridge on top of a mountain in the middle of Port Phillip Bay.*



You can find the entire article here:

Dial M for Murderous intent - someone's upset the Apple cart


----------



## CupofJoe (Oct 2, 2012)

One of the best "Onion" style pieces I have read in ages.
I love Apple. I've been using Apple since before the MAC. I still have a personal MacBook Pro 190 [possibly the best thing i have ever used to write on, definitely the easiest and nicest to use and read from] and a huge MAC flat panel something on my desk [for three times the price it does exactly what my PC does], but I just don't get the cult of Apple that seems to have developed in the last decade.


----------



## laurencewins (Oct 2, 2012)

I am Aussie and I think maybe I have missed the point of this thread entirely.


----------



## Ankari (Oct 2, 2012)

laurencewins said:


> I am Aussie and I think maybe I have missed the point of this thread entirely.



The article I linked is a mock news report of the Apple Iphone 5 vs Samsung Galaxy S3.  It's an Australian website.  I'm showing appreciation for the comedy.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 2, 2012)

Apple fanboism is an exercise in cognitive dissonance.


----------

